# JBoss AS & IDE Probleme



## kruemel (3. Apr 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe seit drei Tagen ein kleines Problem und hoffe dass Ihr mir helfen könnt.
Es geht um folgendes: Ich habe von JBoss den AS in der v4.0.5 auf meinem Server Installiert (naja entpackt). 
Auf meinen Entwicklungsrechner die JBoss IDE v1.6.0 entpackt & eingerichtet. Nun versuchte ich von meinen 
Entwicklungsrechner den AS zu starten, leider ohne erfolg. Es kommt folgender Fehler (siehe unten), bin leider 
am Ende mit meinem Latein. Eingerichtet habe ich den Server in der IDE. Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, 
bin über jeden Tipp dankbar.

Beide Rechner sind normale XP Systeme mit SP2, in einem normalen Windows Neztwerk. Auf beiden Systemen
läuft eine Firewall, welche jedoch Konfiguriert ist und ich denke auch bedingt dadurch das er versucht den Start 
zu vollziehen, sie keine Probleme macht. Auf beiden Systemen ist Java v1.6 Installiert.

Schon einmal vielen Dank im Voraus.



```
20:10:40,234 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...
20:10:40,234 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [Zion] 4.0.5.GA (build: CVSTag=Branch_4_0 date=200610162339)
20:10:40,281 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: \\192.168.0.10\JBoss v4.0.5
20:10:40,281 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file://192.168.0.10/JBoss v4.0.5/
20:10:40,312 INFO  [Server] Patch URL: null
20:10:40,312 INFO  [Server] Server Name: all
20:10:40,312 INFO  [Server] Server Home Dir: \\192.168.0.10\JBoss v4.0.5\server\all
20:10:40,312 INFO  [Server] Server Home URL: file://192.168.0.10/JBoss v4.0.5/server/all/
20:10:40,312 INFO  [Server] Server Log Dir: \\192.168.0.10\JBoss v4.0.5\server\all\log
20:10:40,312 INFO  [Server] Server Temp Dir: \\192.168.0.10\JBoss v4.0.5\server\all\tmp
20:10:40,328 INFO  [Server] Root Deployment Filename: jboss-service.xml
20:10:41,515 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.6.0,Sun Microsystems Inc.
20:10:41,562 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 1.6.0-b105,Sun Microsystems Inc.
20:10:41,562 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Windows XP 5.1,x86
20:10:42,359 INFO  [Server] Core system initialized
Failed to boot JBoss:
org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentException: url file://192.168.0.10/JBoss v4.0.5/server/all/conf/jboss-service.xml could not be opened, does it exist?
	at org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo.<init>(DeploymentInfo.java:214)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:781)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:766)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy5.deploy(Unknown Source)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:482)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:362)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:200)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:490)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
20:10:42,437 INFO  [Server] Runtime shutdown hook called, forceHalt: true
20:10:42,437 INFO  [Server] JBoss SHUTDOWN: Undeploying all packages
20:10:42,593 INFO  [Server] Shutdown complete
Shutdown complete
Halting VM
```


----------



## Mac Systems (4. Apr 2007)

*org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentException: url file://192.168.0.10/JBoss v4.0.5/server/all/conf/jboss-service.xml could not be opened, does it exist? *

Schonmal geschaut ob das da ist ?


----------



## Guest (4. Apr 2007)

@Mac Systems

Hallo,

ich habe den Namen zusammengeschrieben, leider besteht der Fehler immernoch...
Kann es sein, dass es nicht gewollt ist ihn über die IDE & Netz zu starten? 


```
19:24:17,750 INFO  [Server] Starting JBoss (MX MicroKernel)...
19:24:17,750 INFO  [Server] Release ID: JBoss [Zion] 4.0.5.GA (build: CVSTag=Branch_4_0 date=200610162339)
19:24:17,781 INFO  [Server] Home Dir: \\192.168.0.10\JBossv4.0.5
19:24:17,781 INFO  [Server] Home URL: file://192.168.0.10/JBossv4.0.5/
19:24:17,796 INFO  [Server] Patch URL: null
19:24:17,796 INFO  [Server] Server Name: all
19:24:17,796 INFO  [Server] Server Home Dir: \\192.168.0.10\JBossv4.0.5\server\all
19:24:17,796 INFO  [Server] Server Home URL: file://192.168.0.10/JBossv4.0.5/server/all/
19:24:17,796 INFO  [Server] Server Log Dir: \\192.168.0.10\JBossv4.0.5\server\all\log
19:24:17,812 INFO  [Server] Server Temp Dir: \\192.168.0.10\JBossv4.0.5\server\all\tmp
19:24:17,812 INFO  [Server] Root Deployment Filename: jboss-service.xml
19:24:18,437 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java version: 1.6.0,Sun Microsystems Inc.
19:24:18,437 INFO  [ServerInfo] Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 1.6.0-b105,Sun Microsystems Inc.
19:24:18,437 INFO  [ServerInfo] OS-System: Windows XP 5.1,x86
19:24:19,062 INFO  [Server] Core system initialized
Failed to boot JBoss:
org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentException: url file://192.168.0.10/JBossv4.0.5/server/all/conf/jboss-service.xml could not be opened, does it exist?
	at org.jboss.deployment.DeploymentInfo.<init>(DeploymentInfo.java:214)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:781)
	at org.jboss.deployment.MainDeployer.deploy(MainDeployer.java:766)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.jboss.mx.interceptor.ReflectedDispatcher.invoke(ReflectedDispatcher.java:155)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.dispatch(Invocation.java:94)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.Invocation.invoke(Invocation.java:86)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.AbstractMBeanInvoker.invoke(AbstractMBeanInvoker.java:264)
	at org.jboss.mx.server.MBeanServerImpl.invoke(MBeanServerImpl.java:659)
	at org.jboss.mx.util.MBeanProxyExt.invoke(MBeanProxyExt.java:210)
	at $Proxy5.deploy(Unknown Source)19:24:19,093 INFO  [Server] Runtime shutdown hook called, forceHalt: true

	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.doStart(ServerImpl.java:482)
	at org.jboss.system.server.ServerImpl.start(ServerImpl.java:362)
	at org.jboss.Main.boot(Main.java:200)
	at org.jboss.Main$1.run(Main.java:490)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
19:24:19,109 INFO  [Server] JBoss SHUTDOWN: Undeploying all packages
19:24:19,187 INFO  [Server] Shutdown complete
Shutdown complete
Halting VM
```


----------

